# Neuer (WAR-)PC



## shronk (13. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

Da mein momentaner PC atm nur mit 20 FPS WAR laufen hat, wollt ich mir nen neuen PC kaufen. Nun hab ich hier einen komplett PC entdeckt mit folgenden Spezifikationen:

Power Supply 	ModeCom 500Watt PowerSupply with 14cm FAN, ATX 2.2 ToughPower
Mainboard 	Intel DP43TF, FSB1333, Intel P43 Chipset, SATA,PCI-E, FireWire, GLAN
Processor 	Intel CORE2Quad Q8200-G0 Step, QUAD-Core,1333MHz, 4MB
Kentsfield, 2.33GHz, VT, SpeedStep, I64bit, NX
Memory 	4096MB DDR2 PC-6400, (2x2048M, 240Pin, 800MHz.
Harddisc 	640GB, SATA-II, Samsung, 7200rpm, 16MB
Graphiccard 	nVidia 9800GT, 512MB DDR2, TV-Out, DVI
Netwwork 	Intel® i82567V Gigabit Ethernet Controller 10/100/1000
DVD-Recorder 	22x DVDRW +/- R, +/-RW, Lite-On IHAS222 (22x DVDRW. 48x CDRW)

Nun wollt ich mal die etwas erfahrerenern unter euch fragen ob denn die Zusammenstellung was taugt?

Wie gesagt spiel ich WAR und da wär mir ein Flüssiges spielen wichtig und zeitgleich Frapsen (oder Gamecam) wär fast ein must. Muss nicht auf Max-Einstellungen laufen, aber so bei mittleren Einstellungen sollts in etwa liegen.  Abgesehen davon benutz ich den PC auch noch für grafische arbeiten (2D) - wo aber mein alter PC ja auch schon ausreichte.

Das System wie oben (inkl. Vista Home prem kommt mich auf 713 €) und so um den dreh rum möcht ich dann auch ausgeben.


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Recht teuer guck doch mal im sticky
Kauf dir doch den 600 Euro PC


----------



## shronk (13. März 2009)

Da ich in der Schweiz leb is das leider keine Option (Zoll usw kommt alles zu teuer)


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Das ist natuerlich bloed )-:  Mehr Bilder pro Sekunde wirst du aber bekommen, nur eben schlechtes Preis Leistungs Verhaeltnis, entspricht etwa dem 450 Euro PC


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Sorry der Prozessor ist doch viel besser als von dem 450 Euro PC


----------



## Max der Orc (13. März 2009)

Mein iPod macht immer doppel posts sry, der ist aber eigentlich ganz ok, was fuer hardware hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## shronk (14. März 2009)

Jetzt hab ich:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual 5000+ 2,61 GHz
3.25 GB RAM
nVidia Geforce 7600 GS


Naja, vielleicht kann mir ja sonst ein Schweizer nen tipp geben wo ich sonst billigen PC herbekomm (oder Einzelteile).


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2009)

Gibt es keinen PCshop in der Nähe oder ein Versandhandel in der schweiz.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## EspCap (14. März 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Mein iPod macht immer doppel posts sry, der ist aber eigentlich ganz ok, was fuer hardware hast du denn jetzt?


Mal Offtopic: Passiert mir seit Firmware 2.2.1 auch manchmal, scheint also kein Einzelfall zu sein. Da hat Apple wohl wieder mal Mist gebaut beim Safari...
Zum Thema: 
Schau dich mal im Sticky um, der 700 &#8364; - PC wär schon gut besser als deiner hier: 


*Der 700&#8364;-750&#8364; PC
*
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 / Phenom II X4 920

Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2

Festplatte : Samsung HD753LJ 750GB

Gehäuse : Antec Three Hundred

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : ASUS P5QL Pro / Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H

Grafikkarte : HD4870 / GTX260

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X DHX CL5

Zum Thema Zoll - Alternate versendet doch auch aus der Schweiz wenn man es will, oder? http://www.alternate.eu/html/index.html?shop=ch
Zumindest haben sie einen extra schweizer Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (14. März 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schau dich mal im Sticky um, der 700 € - PC wär schon gut besser als deiner hier:
> 
> Zum Thema Zoll - Alternate versendet doch auch aus der Schweiz wenn man es will, oder? http://www.alternate.eu/html/index.html?shop=ch
> Zumindest haben sie einen extra schweizer Shop
> ...



Alternate Liefert auch in die Schweiz, aber da kommt dann noch unbekannt € Zoll hinzu, weil die kein Sitz in der Schweiz haben.


@ Wagga der PC is ja von nem PC Shop, den ich bisher eigentlich immer als recht günstig empfunden hab.


----------



## shronk (14. März 2009)

Oke, bin nochmals über die Bücher und hab nun folgendes zusammengestellt (vorbild der 900€ PC mit einigen abweichungen weils gewisse Teile im Shop nicht gibt)

AMD, Phenom II X4 940 3.00GHz, 8MB ,  Deneb C2, 125Watt, Box (grad Aktion und günstiger als Intel)
Arctic Cooling, Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Socket 775/AM2/AM2+/939/1366 ,  12cm Fan, 1500RPM 
Samsung, Spinpoint F1 HD 750GB HD753LJ ,  SATA-300, 7200rpm, 8.9ms, 32MB 	
Thermaltake, M9 Window Sidepanel Midi-Tower, ATX ,  5x 5.25", 1x 3.5", 3x 3.5" 
Dragonforce, DF-530GT 530W, 12cm Fan, ATX, Black ,  3x SATA, 2x PCIE, Aktiv PFC 
LG Electronics, GH22LS30 DVD±RW 22/22/12/8/8, SATA ,  LightScribe, Black 
ASUS, nForce 630a Asus M2N68-AM, nForce630a ,  AM2+,PCIE,DDR2,RAID,VGA,uATX 
ASUS, 9800GTX+ Asus EN9800GTX+ DK 512MB ,  PCI-E, 2200/738MHz, DDR3
Corsair, DDR2 800MHz 4GB Corsair DDR2 4G-Kit, PC-6400 ,  GamingModule,240Pin,800MHz 

Das ganze kommt dann auf: 791.57 €uro 

Jetzt is da natürlich noch kein OS mit dabei, wobei ich mich frage ob ich denn mein XP Pro weiternutzen soll oder doch auf Vista umsteigen? Dann kommen halt dann nochma 100€ dazu.

Und weil ich schon dabei war noch nen Monitor (damit hab ich dann 2 PCs komplett die laufen):
Acer, X203HBD 20"TFT Monitor X203HBD 16:9 ,  10000:1,5ms,300cd/m²DVI/Analog      Preis: 127.86 €


Hier noch der Shop wo ichs zusammengestellt hab (und wohl dann auch bestelle/kaufe) www.stegcomputer.ch - Hab da schon öfters gekauft und war eigentlich immer zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (14. März 2009)

Ne Shronk lass mal stecken ich send dir gleich ne PM.

Wer sich nicht sicher ist - sollte ernsthaft einen z.B. Buffed Pc in Erwägung ziehen, von pcgames
gibts einen ähnlichen, da sind die Komponeten alle schon abgestimmt und man muß nicht mehr such.

Auch wenn gleich der nächste kommt "ich habs günstiger gefunden" - ja wahrscheinlich in Einzelteilen 
und ohne die Info das im PC täglich neue Komponeten und Preisveränderung stattfinden, na doll.


----------



## painschkes (14. März 2009)

_Post die PM mal bitte in den Thread shronk - damit wir mal mit draufschauen könnten :-)_


----------



## Falathrim (14. März 2009)

Wie ist die Umrechnung Euro-Franken? Weil ich bei Stegcomputer grad förmlich nen Schock bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Post die PM mal bitte in den Thread shronk - damit wir mal mit draufschauen könnten :-)_




würd mich auch mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Ne Shronk lass mal stecken ich send dir gleich ne PM.
> 
> Wer sich nicht sicher ist - sollte ernsthaft einen z.B. Buffed Pc in Erwägung ziehen, von pcgames
> gibts einen ähnlichen, da sind die Komponeten alle schon abgestimmt und man muß nicht mehr such.
> ...



Bitte, bitte den Thread nicht mit Unwissen füllen. Komplett-Pcs sind immer teurer als selbst zusammen gebaute. Und was soll bitte an einem Selbst zusammen-gebauten schlechter als an einem von Buffed etc. sein?


----------



## Klos1 (14. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn gleich der nächste kommt "ich habs günstiger gefunden" - ja wahrscheinlich in Einzelteilen
> und ohne die Info das im PC täglich neue Komponeten und Preisveränderung stattfinden, na doll.



*kratzt sich am Kopf*

Was soll der Satz einem sagen? Im PC finden also täglich neue Komponeten statt. Oder doch Komponenten? Ne, ich glaub, die finden dort auch nicht statt. Die sind vielleicht drin. Und Preisänderungen gibt es auch nicht täglich. Außer vielleicht beim Ram. 

Und wenn sie täglich wechseln sollten, also die Peise, nicht die Komponenten, dann könnte man mit Einzelteilen weitaus besser darauf reagieren.
Weil dann kann ich mir nun mal die besten und billigsten für meine Zwecke raussuchen.

Und jetzt troll dich!

P.S. Achja, die Komponenten wechseln vielleicht ca. jedes halbe bis ganzes Jahr, je nach Komponenten, aber bestimmt nicht jeden Tag. Und auch dort verstehe ich nicht, was es nun mit Einzelteile bzw. Fertig-PC zu tun haben soll.


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

höhö Klos - wo du Recht hast... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde einfach mal bei Alternate anfragen, wieviel denn die Zollgebühr ungefähr beträgt, die können das sicher sagen. Auf jeden Fall wär der Sticky-PC besser, die 2. Alternative aus deinem Shop ist aber recht ordentlich, aber eben zu typischen PC-Shop Preisen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. März 2009)

Also ich weiss von ein paar Kunstsendungen, dass der zollpreis nicht so hoch war. Wie hoch genau leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Falathrim (14. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> höhö Klos - wo du Recht hast...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder einfach beim Zollamt...ist glaub ich ziemlich simpel da ne Auskunft zu bekommen...und innerhalb von Europa wird das so krass nicht sein. Ansonsten hat der TE vielleicht Verwandte in DE, die das Teil bestellen und ihn dann mal "besuchen" kommen ;D


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

So, hab mich eben ein wenig schlau gemacht. So wie es aussieht, kannst du ohne Probleme bei Alternate bestellen.



> Zollabgaben
> Der Zollbetrag bemisst sich nach dem Bruttogewicht der Postsendung. In der Regel betragen die Zollansätze weniger als CHF 1.- pro Kilogramm. Alkoholika, Tabakwaren, Lebensmittel und Textilien unterliegen indessen höheren Zollansätzen.



Quelle: www.zoll.ch


----------



## Max der Orc (14. März 2009)

So hoch wäre das doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

eben desshalb meinte ich ja, dass er bedenkenlos bestellen könnte wenn das so wäre. Aber nachfragen würde ich trotzdem nochmal.


----------



## Berghammer71 (16. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> *kratzt sich am Kopf*
> 
> Was soll der Satz einem sagen? Im PC finden also täglich neue Komponeten statt. Oder doch Komponenten? Ne, ich glaub, die finden dort auch nicht statt. Die sind vielleicht drin. Und Preisänderungen gibt es auch nicht täglich. Außer vielleicht beim Ram.
> 
> ...



Da Du so gern hier rumpostest.

Jede Software hat ihre Vorlieben für die Hardware.

Genauso wie jeder User völlig andere Voraussetzung und Beziehungen zur Hardware hat.

Wenn Du jetzt meinst Du hättest hier immer und jedem die beste Lösung empfohlen,
behaupte ich einfach Du lügst - alles klar? -das ist bei der Möglichkeit Anzahl Variationen Mensch, Hardware, Preisänderungen sowie Software garnicht möglich ^^

Ansonsten empfehl mir doch mal die passende Hardware für das Programm Blue Max *lach*.

Schönen Tag noch.




Edit:
Ach ja, an Deinem Forumbenehmen merkt man schon, von wem man sich ev. mal lieber nicht beraten lässt..     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *winke*


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2009)

Von Klos kannst du dich sehr wohl beraten lassen. Er wird im dem Bereich wohl mehr Ahnung haben als du denkst.



Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt meinst Du hättest hier immer und jedem die beste Lösung empfohlen,
> behaupte ich einfach Du lügst - alles klar?



Absolut bescheuert. Warum sollte Er Leuten schlechte Hardware empfehlen? Mit Sicherheit, das würde ich dir schriftlich geben, hat Er immer die seiner Meinung nach beste Hardware für den jeweiligen Fall ausgesucht. Ob es die für den Bereich das perfekte war sei dahingestellt - sehr gut tauglich aber auf jeden Fall! Wenn du mir auch nur ein Beispiel zeigen kannst, bei dem Klos Müll verzapft hat will ich das gerne zurücknehmen, aber das wirst du nicht finden.



Klos schrieb:


> Und jetzt troll dich!


----------



## Falathrim (16. März 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Jede Software hat ihre Vorlieben für die Hardware.


Aha? Stimmt, jede Software mag die optimale Leistung und perfekt gemachte Treiber. Die Hardware die hier empfohlen wird bietet genau das.



> Genauso wie jeder User völlig andere Voraussetzung und Beziehungen zur Hardware hat.


Jeder User, wirklich jeder User, möchte die beste Leistung für sein Geld. Einige wollen optimal spielen können, andere möglichst viele Sachen parallel machen. Je nachdem empfiehlt man bei bestimmten Budgets verschiedene Prozessoren. 



> Wenn Du jetzt meinst Du hättest hier immer und jedem die beste Lösung empfohlen,
> behaupte ich einfach Du lügst - alles klar? -das ist bei der Möglichkeit Anzahl Variationen Mensch, Hardware, Preisänderungen sowie Software garnicht möglich ^^


Dann behaupte ich einfach mal, dass du absolut keine Ahnung von Hardware hast - das ist bei dem Dünnpfiff den du von dir gibst die naheliegendste Vermutung.



> Ansonsten empfehl mir doch mal die passende Hardware für das Programm Blue Max *lach*.


Könnte man vielleicht machen, wenn man entsprechend viele Testmuster hätte. Allerdings ist dieses Programm (ich kenne es nicht einmal) so irrelevant für Benchmarking (Welches sämtliche Beurteilungen von Hardware unterlegt), dass es sinnlos ist eine Testreihe damit zu starten. Hättest du jetzt einen relevanten Benchmark wie Super Pi oder Cinebench, oder einen den man als purer Zocker ohne Ahnung von Hardware am Ehesten kennt, nämlich 3DMark/Futuremark oder vllt. die Crysis Grafikdemo, hätte man da einfacher eine Aussage treffen können. Denn im Allgemeinen gilt: Für Super Pi und Cinebench, die am realistischten Arbeitsbedingungen simulieren, sind Quadcore-Prozessoren in den meisten Fällen besser als Zweikerner. In einigen Spielen sind allerdings Zweikerner aufgrund höheren Taktes besser. Aber das interessiert dich vermutlich nicht. 
Fakt ist, dass hier fast immer sehr, sehr optimale Hardwarelösungen empfohlen werden. Am Ehesten wohl vom Klos, da er vermutlich derjenige in diesem Troll-Forum ist, der mit Abstand am meisten Ahnung von Hardware hat. Das liegt wohl daran,  dass er sich beruflich damit beschäftigt.



> Edit:
> Ach ja, an Deinem Forumbenehmen merkt man schon, von wem man sich ev. mal lieber nicht beraten lässt..
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe oben. Von ihm wohl am Ehesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings kann man hiernach wohl keinen deiner Posts mehr wirklich ernstnehmen. Zumindest in diesem Bereich, für die Threads im WAR-Forum hast du meinen Respekt, die sind z.T. echt hilfreich. 

Aber für diesen Bereich gilt:


			
				Klos schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt troll dich!


----------



## Berghammer71 (16. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aha? Stimmt, jede Software mag die optimale Leistung und perfekt gemachte Treiber. Die Hardware die hier empfohlen wird bietet genau das.
> 
> 
> Jeder User, wirklich jeder User, möchte die beste Leistung für sein Geld. Einige wollen optimal spielen können, andere möglichst viele Sachen parallel machen. Je nachdem empfiehlt man bei bestimmten Budgets verschiedene Prozessoren.
> ...



Nach ja, ich wart ja noch immer für die Hardwareempfehlung für mein Programm Blue Max.

Aber wenn nur "Troll Dich" rauskommt behaupt ich mal ich bin hier in allgemeinen Klemperladen für Pc`s und kann mir sofort 
den Buffed PC kaufen.

Danke für eure Rechthaberei und möchtegern Hilfen, sowie der unsachlichen Diskussion als ob ich schlechte Hardware gesagt hätte^^


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

Berghammer nimms net persoenlich aber geh bitte zurueck ins WAR-Forum ( da gibste wenigstens vernuenftige Dinge von dir).
Deine Posts hier sind ja mal unter aller Kanone....
Klos hat, wie Fala schon sagte, wohl am meisten Ahnung von allen hier.
Und du kommst dann damit, dass hier wer keine Ahnung hat, hast aber selber keine.
Preisschwankungen gibt es zwar fast taeglich ( nicht nur beim RAM), allerdings sind die durch Liefertermine etc. bedingt ( wenn du mehr eingekauft hast (--> billiger), musste auch mehr ( fuer nen guenstigeren Preis als normal) verhökern.)
Selbst das sind vll nicht einmal 2-3 %.


----------



## Berghammer71 (17. März 2009)

Naja - im anderen Thread hast grad geschrieben jemand soll lieber noch 2 Wochen warten...wegen den Preisen..^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94870 Sinds dochn paar Prozent mehr? Ok du meinsts was anders..
du mußt 14 Tage anstatt 1 Tag auf eine Preisänderung warten.

Ich hab den TE eine Message geschickt, und werde dafür geflamt? 
Ich habe den Buffed PC empfohlen und werde dafür geflamt?

_Auf mich geht mal los, als wenn ich einen Kunden beim PC-Kauf vergraulen würde - dabei meld ich mir nur bei
Warhammer Hardware zu Wort^^._

Edit: Ich wills mal so ausdrücken, bei Warhammer zu helfen ist ein wenig komplizierter, ich hab 9800gtx er gesehen,
die waren sehr unzufrieden, aber auch einen zufriedenen, dann einen 9600gt user bei dem alles am besten lief. Schwächere Cpus sollen plötzlich bei Wechsel der Graka 100 prozent mehr Leistung an fps bringen, obwohl die Community sich relativ einig ist das Warhammer ne fette Cpu braucht für mehr fps.  Ich könnte jetzt mal garnichts empfehlen, außer sich Ingame mal umzuhören welche Rechner in Warhammer super laufen. Nichts anderes stand in der Message am Te... und damit wollte ich keinen vor dem Kopf stoßen der sich hier bemüht hat den Te zu helfen, nun gut - lief ungeplant andersrum.


----------



## minimitmit (17. März 2009)

Ja sowas gibts
Allerdings spielen da viele Faktoren mit ein:
Manche updaten ihre Treiber nur selten , manche oft .
Manche muellen ihren PC zu, manche nicht.
Manche haben Viren, die bremsen, manche nicht .
usw. usw.
NV 9600 und NV 9800 basieren doch auf der gleichen Architektur / Chip, oder lieg ich da falsch.
Dass dann die Graka mit mehr Shadern / hoeherem Takt usw. weniger Leistung hat, kommt mir sehr sehr komisch vor.

Und zum Tages-Preiswechsel: Ein PC hat nunmal mehrere Komponenten, die nicht alle am selben Tag geliefert werden.
Meinem Empfinden nach schwanken die Preise merklich immer alle 2-3 Monate.


----------



## poTTo (17. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Da ich in der Schweiz leb is das leider keine Option (Zoll usw kommt alles zu teuer)




Zoll innerhalb der EU wäre mir allerdings mal neu --> http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/a0_re...b_eg/index.html

Das einzige was sich erhöhen würde wären die Versandkosten, aber das auch nur minimal, würd sich so im 10EUR Bereich ansiedeln.


----------



## claet (17. März 2009)

Dass die Schweiz in der EU ist, wäre mir aber auch neu --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eu#Heutige_Mitgliedstaaten

Die blöden Schweizer machen doch nirgendwo mit. 
Ich find sowas kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit*
Die sind nichtmal Mitglied im Europäischen Wirtschaftsraum! --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eu#Europ.C3.A...E2.80.93Schweiz

Ich würd überhaupt keine Abkommen mit denen schließen. Sollen doch in ihrem Miniland verhungern xD
Irgendwann kommen sie schon an und wollen Teil der EU werden *fg*


----------



## poTTo (17. März 2009)

loool, na das hatte ich mal vollkommen vergessen in meiner Recherche, thx claet für den Hinweis. Na dann, HF @ Zollamt.ch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (17. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Dass die Schweiz in der EU ist, wäre mir aber auch neu --> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eu#Heutige_Mitgliedstaaten
> 
> Die blöden Schweizer machen doch nirgendwo mit.
> Ich find sowas kacke
> ...


Wenigstens wollte wir nicht die welt Herrschaft an uns reisen!


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

das hab ich gemeldet. Solche Äußerungen gehören hier sicherlich nicht hin! Bitte spar dir so ein Kommentar das nächste mal!

Bei Claets Post konnte man Ironie/Sarkasmus immerhin noch erahnen.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Wenigstens wollte wir nicht die welt Herrschaft an uns reisen!


Wieso nicht? Dann könntet ihr euch Wörterbücher kaufen :>


----------



## Aromat05 (17. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Dann könntet ihr euch Wörterbücher kaufen :>


wie so ich muss ja  bescheuerte hoch Deutsch schreiben sonst seit ihr zu blöde uns zu verstehen!


----------



## Asoriel (17. März 2009)

also langsam wirds abfällig. Willst du Dialekt schreiben oder was? Da wirst du später im Beruf deine Freude haben.


----------



## Aromat05 (17. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> also langsam wirds abfällig. Willst du Dialekt schreiben oder was? Da wirst du später im Beruf deine Freude haben.


Denn beruf den ich aus führe braucht man nicht gut schreiben zu können.


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> wie so ich muss ja  bescheuerte hoch Deutsch schreiben sonst seit ihr zu blöde uns zu verstehen!


he minjung! nu moch ma halblong hier, sonst gibbet en pa hinner de backn! kann duch nit seen dasde hiä soe oopmuckst. nuä weile ussa schweez kümmst, meenst vielleicht, du könntest diä alles erlaubn! holt iha euch man bisl erfahrung zur see, so wie wir jungs aus hamburch. hiä gibbet wenigstens nochn bischal seeluft, seute deern un gudn fisch. jetz ma ohne flax!

Gefällt dir das so besser? Würde jeder Deutsche in seinem eigenen Dialekt reden, würde keiner mehr irgendwas verstehen. Ihr Schweizer habt doch nur dass ihr aus jedem "ch" ein verkrüppeltes "k" macht und den Deutschen ca. 45 Rechtschreibreformen hinterherhinkt.

Aber darum gehts glaub ich hier nicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. März 2009)

shronk schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich:
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual 5000+ 2,61 GHz
> 3.25 GB RAM
> nVidia Geforce 7600 GS
> ...



Als erstes: www.toppreise.ch


Empfehlenswerte Shops sind 
www.digitec.ch (wenn etwas nicht an Lager ist, kanns aber Wochen dauern bis du das Zeug hast, ausser du rufst an und machst denen Druck).
www.brack.ch (etwas teurer, dafür ist die Ware am nächsten Tag in deinem Briefkasten. Der RMA-Support ist auch super)

Und natürlich der Steg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Wenigstens wollte wir nicht die welt Herrschaft an uns reisen!



So mein kleiner, du hast hier genug lang rumgespammed und Blödsinn geschrieben. Wird mal wieder Zeit für nen Permban. Is glaub schon dein sechster? :>


----------



## poTTo (17. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> Wenigstens wollte wir nicht die welt Herrschaft an uns reisen!



geiles Statement, zeugt ja von richtig geistiger Reife, hast grad im Geschichtsuntericht 8. Klasse perfekt aufgepasst, oder ?

Viel Spaß beim PermBann und nun wieder BTT.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

sry für offtopic, aber iwie frag ich mich ob man wirklich besser ist als der/die andere, wenn man selbst flamed...
mal so zum nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =D


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2009)

Hat hier jemand geflamt?

Also das was ich geschrieben hab war einfach Hamburgerisch, nix anderes. Da war kein Flame drin versteckt, so redet man im Norden halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

